# 5lbs change balance?



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

You know, now that I think of it, that might be my problem! I too have been losing weight recently and I just rode a few days ago for the first time in 2 weeks and everything is just off! Posting was strange, I kept rising too far forward, almost to my horse's neck! It didn't help that he was hot under the collar to get to work. He is always like that when we go a few weeks without riding. Maybe it's a combination of both. 

Definitely doing more research on this.


----------



## Freyannia (Jan 24, 2013)

I would say yes, it also would depend on where on your body the most weight has been lost for example if you have lost most weight from your backside then it wouldn't effect your balance on the horse as much as if most of your weight loss was from your face, shoulders, arms and back. It is just a case of re adjustment, a little bit of time and your balance will be regained... Well done on the weight loss xx hope this was helpful xx


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

thats very interesting, I wonder too if your different shape sits differently in the saddle. 

Claire


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

The posting makes sense, I mean your body and muscles are used to having use more force for posting you loose weight your still using the same amount of force you will have to figure out the new amount of force it will take along with the natural lift of the horses movement.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't see 5 lbs making a diff unless you're 5 feet tall. The absence from riding would make a difference as the muscles you use have slacked off a bit.


----------

